# Coil Strumming



## Neal (22/2/18)

Hello lads and lasses,

I recently acquired a dripper and a new tank and have gotten into building some 24g twisted coils and also trying some "chunky" pre build coils. I think I came across the technique of strumming the coils on the forum, and it certainly seems to help in getting them to fire evenly. Can anyone explain why this seems to work? Has me completely baffled and intrigued in equal measure. (I really must try to get a life at some point).

Thanks in advance for any responses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver (22/2/18)

Agreed @Neal 

Id also like to know the answer to this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (22/2/18)

By strumming, you polarise the ions between each individual wrap, getting them to tune and match perfectly with the ultra high frequency ( 20001 GHZ ) of the universe, allowing the magnetic field of the coil to encase the whole atty and bring unison to the electrons flowing through the coil..

Actually I would love to know as well ... and how on earth the technique was discovered because I'm pretty sure it's one of those "well it's worth a shot" attempts

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (22/2/18)

After some Google fuu , large consensus is that you break any microscopic contact between the windings which will cause hotspots and alternative paths for the current to flow... makes sense to me so I'll agree, although magic seems plausible

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33 (22/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> After some Google fuu , large consensus is that you break any microscopic contact between the windings which will cause hotspots and alternative paths for the current to flow... makes sense to me so I'll agree, although magic seems plausible


Definitely magic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (22/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> By strumming, you polarise the ions between each individual wrap, getting them to tune and match perfectly with the ultra high frequency ( 20001 GHZ ) of the universe, allowing the magnetic field of the coil to encase the whole atty and bring unison to the electrons flowing through the coil..
> 
> Actually I would love to know as well ... and how on earth the technique was discovered because I'm pretty sure it's one of those "well it's worth a shot" attempts


Stuff Google, I like this version of reality!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stillwaters (22/2/18)

Don't know why strumming works, but it does. Would also like to know. 

Having said that, I seldom strum any more because I make fused Claptons with high guage wire, generally 38 or 40 guage. My fear is that strumming may break the fine wire, especially after cleaning. When I do strum I'm very gentle with it, more like stroking the coil. 

Squeezing the coil works just as well and possibly better for fine wire Claptons

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (22/2/18)

Stillwaters said:


> Don't know why strumming works, but it does. Would also like to know.
> 
> Having said that, I seldom strum any more because I make fused Claptons with high guage wire, generally 38 or 40 guage. My fear is that strumming may break the fine wire, especially after cleaning. When I do strum I'm very gentle with it, more like stroking the coil.
> 
> ...



Reason why I try get my coils very slightly spaced (36awg) gap , will prevent hot spots from being able to form because they really munch your coils lifespan especially with high gauge wire

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stillwaters (23/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Reason why I try get my coils very slightly spaced (36awg) gap , will prevent hot spots from being able to form because they really munch your coils lifespan especially with high gauge wire


I make sure there are no hot spots before I wick the coil after every clean. My coils can last 2-3 months before replacement. Using single coil attys between 25 and 30 watts, occasionally up to 40 watts

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (23/2/18)

Stillwaters said:


> ...more like stroking the coil.



Is that what they call it these days?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stillwaters (23/2/18)

Well... that's what I do  
Love your coils, love your vape

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (23/2/18)

hi guys
I went to a vape shop yesterday and bought an RDTA so the guy installed everything for me whilst I was there and saw him do this and i aasked and he said its to eliminate hot spots. Didnt give me the name of the process tho but good to know now 
PS....would strumming a coil work best using a certain tool only? As the guy used like a tweazer tool that had plastic ends on it.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (23/2/18)

Ruwaid said:


> hi guys
> I went to a vape shop yesterday and bought an RDTA so the guy installed everything for me whilst I was there and saw him do this and i aasked and he said its to eliminate hot spots. Didnt give me the name of the process tho but good to know now
> PS....would strumming a coil work best using a certain tool only? As the guy used like a tweazer tool that had plastic ends on it.



Anything really but not too hard or you run the risk of damaging the coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (23/2/18)

I find that just running the mandrel through the coil between heat cycles does the job for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------

